# Has Your Golden Seen Snow?



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Daisey - Nope
Kady - Nope
Rusty - Nope

And so far none of them have complained to me - I'll take that as a good sign!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I said not yet, becuase he didnt really get to play in it. As soon as it showed up, it was gone :-(


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ohhhh, I'm jealous! I was just wishing for 70 degree weather! Its in the 20's here and the snow that we have right now is dirty! its raining and beginning to freeze! I really HATE snow but the dogs love it. Jazzy more that Sunny. Sunny used to like it more when she was younger but now that she is 10 I think she gets cold quicker. Jazz jumps up in the air to catch the snowflakes as they fall. Her most favorite thing in the world is to run as fast as she can through fresh fallen snow then bury her nose in it and make like an anteater!. My Dakota used to love to go out and lay down in the snow with his back legs stretched out behind him and his belly laying in the snow! Brrrrrrrr!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Not sure if we'll even get any here this winter....but I'm determined! Even if we have to go to the mountains, Merlin WILL play in snow! LOLOL!! 

I'm jealous of all you people with snow!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

We have about a foot on the ground and more on the way. I love it though. If it is going to be winter we might as well have lots of snow to play in.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Both my Goldens have seen, felt and played in snow.
My cat has seen snow and my kitten has for the first time recently.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson and Delilah are both enjoying their first winter and snow. Today, we are in the midst of an ice/slush storm.

Delilah has loved it and has to be dragged in from playing in the snow. Samson, due to recent hip surgery is not allowed to play in it, but he does think the whole front yard is his personal snow cone. He walks with his nose down and mouth open and eats the snow. :bowl: He's such a goof.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

nope, just like me, he's a sun-spoiled southern california kid... 

although he is getting a kick out of his first rain storms!!


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Daisy is a Arizona girl with no snow experience  Im jealous because I cant get a good snow pic for the December calendar shot!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Just wondering if there were any others out there whose dogs HADN'T gotten to play in the snow? I am totally jealous of all the pictures of happy dogs running around with snow all over their face, especially since it was 78 here today!



I'm in the upstate of SC near Clemson University. How far away are you? This weather is too weird!
Brooks will see snow if we take him with us to Omaha at the end of Dec to see my husband's mother.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Snow in the sub-tropics! I'd like to see that!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau-yes at least 2 feet of snow in Iowa
Shelby little light dusting at 1/2 inch in NC
Bamabear -none


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I'm in the upstate of SC near Clemson University. How far away are you? This weather is too weird!
> Brooks will see snow if we take him with us to Omaha at the end of Dec to see my husband's mother.


 
I actually graduated from Clemson a couple of years ago. I live in Williamston, which is about 25 minutes from Clemson. Where are you? 

This weather is driving me nuts! Me and Gus couldn't sleep last night, it was so warm in the house. We had all the windows open and the back door open...I refuse to turn on the A/C in the middle of December! I actually took my sleeping pad and sleeping bag and laid outside with him till about 1:30 this morning.


----------

